# I multi vasi di Pandora



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2015)

Ho scritto finalmente il mio primo pezzo, completamente diverso da quello che avevo preparato, ma l argomento dei cazzi molli mi ha entusiasmato oggi.
:carneval:
Ed ero talmente entusiasta che ho pubblicato come amministratore e non come il mio alter ego maitresse  Madame Tebé ma ci penserà domani. Forse.


Ciao.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Aprile 2015)

Letto


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2015)

Gesù d'Amore Acceso


----------

